# MAOMING | Huasha Square | 269m | 68 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-30 by glmers


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

@Zaz965 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

not only helipads, I also like skyscrapers in lesser known cities


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Finally, something I agree with Zaz95 on. I also like skyscrapers in lesser known cities.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, are there some updates for this building?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, are there some updates for this building?


It looks like piling has been completed (@Munwon).

*June 18 by 桃桃茂 on Gaoloumi:*

















*Posted by glmers on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, so, is it already under construction?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, so, is it already under construction?


I believe so! Just waiting for Captain Munwon to give the command...


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Munwon said:


> UC


thanks for your answer


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks like they're still digging. Probably just support piles so far.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what resemblance with first canadian place toronto 298m  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Canadian_Place


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It looks like the crane is up!

*Posted by 桃桃茂 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Roof height 280m


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-08 by 茂名


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @ed500, please, updates


----------

